# MB1, anyone, can you recommend some sun sleeves?



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

I appreciate that this questions is out of season for most of you, but it's summer here in Sydney and I have the worst case of cyclist's tan. 

I just tried a pair of white, Pearl Izumi sun sleeves on my arms, but had to take them off after 15 minutes as they were just too hot. These were stretchy and pretty tight, as per arm warmers, but in a lighter fabric that was supposed to 'breathe'.

Anyone had success with ones that don't make you overheat?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You should check Coolibar, I think they are from down under and make pretty functional stuff.

OTOH you might try what Miss M does and just cut the toes out of a pair of mens white dress socks and wear them as arm coolers/sun sleeves. Seems to work great and they don't even look different than the expensive stuff. They are nice and light and she finds them to be much cooler than anything else.

The down side is I can never keep a pair of white dress socks around any more..... :yikes:


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

In the summer I wear a light weight Icebreaker Merino wool shirt and it works very very well. Keeps you cool and pulls the sweat off you very well! Could not imagine cycling with anything else.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Icebreaker SuperFine Tech Lite Seismic Shirt - Long-Sleeve - Men's from Backcountry.com 

this is similar to what I have, a 150 weight "superfine" long sleeve shirt, really like it!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Better sunscreen
Zinc oxide
early morning and late afternoon rides

"Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the noon day sun"


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a pair of PI ones, and a pair from Voler


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

De Soto works well for me in the Texas summers - 105F, 40C. They have more of a mesh-type weave. 

De Soto Sport: Arm Coolers


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Excuse me?*



MB1 said:


> mens white dress socks


Sorry, but unless you're going for the "full Cleveland" there is no such thing as men's white dress socks. Full stop.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> De Soto works well for me in the Texas summers - 105F, 40C. They have more of a mesh-type weave.
> 
> De Soto Sport: Arm Coolers


I have PI's but have yet to test them in really hot weather. A friend of mine has PI but prefers DeSoto, they are much cooler than PI. I borrowed them once in 95deg heat and they do work!

On DeSoto webpage - why do they feature only photos of arm coolers on models wearing sleveless jerseys? Don't they know this is a major fashion faux paus, similar to tucking your jersey into shorts or wearing underwear under the shorts?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone, I really appreciate it and will look into the options you've given me.

You know MB1, I admire Ms M's resourcefulness and I think she's onto something… I'm on my way to the sock drawer now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Sorry, but unless you're going for the "full Cleveland" there is no such thing as men's white dress socks. Full stop.


Well we are in Florida now.......  

You wear them with your Bermuda shorts and aloha shirt! :yikes:


----------



## myufox (Feb 5, 2012)

They make sun sleeves? I'm going to have to get some so I don't smell like sunscreen all day in class.


----------



## BikerJools (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a couple of pairs I bought at go green expo from Sunny Sleevez it looks like there is a discount code on the website for valentines day. I got them with and without the hand cover, I like them, it's a lot cooler than wearing my long sleeved sun shirt when biking


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I was diagnosed with melanoma last spring & will not ride without arm coolers. I have some from Zoot & some from De Soto. Do they actually keep my arms cooler? Not that I notice, but they aren't any worse than bare arms until I stop. Wetting them helps a lot. Just run your arms under a faucet or hose for a couple of seconds & they'll feel good for a long time. 

IME the Zoots are higher quality only because they don't snag as easily as the DeSotos. The Zoots are also very susceptible to stains from sun screens. The stains can easily be removed by spraying them with Quik 'N Brite prior to washing. I wash both brands in the washer with warm water & let them hang dry.


----------



## invinciblejj (Aug 14, 2008)

I did a review of some arm coolers on my website. They are the CEP ones. they are not full compression like most of their stuff but do have Xylitol in the fabric to lower your temperature when they get wet from sweat or water. I tested them in Bend and they worked okay, the dry heat is not exactly what these are made for. They are ideally suited for humid climates. I will say they do seem to have a cooling effect you can really feel, here is the full review: CEP Arm Coolers | Your Mileage May Vary Reviews. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the PI one with good luck along the coast here. I like the new ones Voler just came out with. I am interested to know if anyone has tried these:

Voler: Sol Skin Arm UV Protectors


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I have the new Volers and prefer them over PI.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Does Kerry even know what's happening? He's up to 41 now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mel Erickson said:


> Does Kerry even know what's happening? He's up to 41 now.


Should be interesting to find out.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm guessing he's completely oblivious to it.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I know this is an old post, but how did the Voler skins turn out?


----------

